# New Walking Dead Game Announced (TTRPG)



## RoleCraft (Nov 17, 2022)

> New Walking Dead Game Announced
> AMC and Free League Publishing have announced a new tabletop roleplaying game set in the world of The Walking Dead. _The Walking Dead Universe Roleplaying Game_ is a brand new tabletop game that will launch on Kickstarter next spring ahead of a Fall 2023 release.​


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2022)

There's already a thread about this. I'll close this one.









						Here Comes THE WALKING DEAD TTRPG!
					

Free League has announced the official The Walking Dead Universe Roleplaying Game.  The game will hit Kickstarterin Spring 2023, with a release in Fall of the same year. It includes a core rulebook, starter set, and other accessories, powered by Free League's Year Zero engine, which is behind...




					www.enworld.org


----------

